# Print out this shirt just once



## redcell1 (Nov 15, 2007)

well I have this design that I need to get printed for myself, 

attached is the preview of it 


Im looking for the following :

For the shirt to be printed on an American Apparel Shirt

To accept paypal ( because I cant pay any other way )

To be In the California or the Us ( I live by La)

To contact me just send me a pm


----------



## redcell1 (Nov 15, 2007)

anyone at all ?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Try contractdtg.com or threadsafeinc.com


----------

